# Soild gold betta HMPK male X HM female



## Jimlo (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

How beautiful!!!


----------



## Jimlo (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

so cute and tiny!! 😍 parents are gorgeous! Have you spawned before or was this your first?


----------



## Jimlo (Jun 21, 2020)

I had been breeding bettas for years. Thanks


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Jimlo said:


> I had been breeding bettas for years. Thanks


I kinda figured, but didn't want to assume, by the quality of your fish and photographs. 🙂


----------



## Jimlo (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Jimlo (Jun 21, 2020)

10 days old soild gold betta


----------



## Phoenix Rosetails (Aug 8, 2020)

They are really beautiful, would love to see more. It's nice seeing some quality fish being bred (in form, not just color), the world needs more breeders like you.  

I also wish there were more photos of older results since the frequent posts of week old fry don't help other breeders like myself learn about pair selection. Update pics? 😄


----------

